# Well done helen and Mick BRAS Barking



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Helen and Mick this is for you two  :2thumb:

WELL DONE whoa how busy was today i even got off my bum and did some telling everyone about teas today LOl working at a show a first for me :lol2:

Seriosly tho you did a great job and I had a fab day as usual  
see you at the next meeting P xxx


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah superb job very well organised and super smooth well done and hopefully i'll be showing again next year


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

Have to agree great show .
Well Done :2thumb:


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

I was looking forward to the show and wasn't disappointed. Great show, Well done to BRAS and those involved in the organisation. Good to see so many people supporting the U.K. shows too.
:2thumb:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah,great show.A nice variety of animals-not just corns and leos.Sold lots of my beardies and emperors to some nice people.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Berber King said:


> Yeah,great show.A nice variety of animals-not just corns and leos.Sold lots of my beardies and emperors to some nice people.


 LOl and a couple of russian rats 
p xx


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> LOl and a couple of russian rats
> p xx


:2thumb:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Brilliant show, was my first and definately not disappointed! :no1:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

fantastic show, well run and very helpful people . Thank you !!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Well done to all involved in the running of the show:2thumb:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

A fantastic show, everyone was really helpful with unloading my very packed car!
I had a great day, and will be back next year!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ally is that you? LOl if so still can't work out how you managed that much in there LOL!!!!

Want to help me move my 300 odd when i move LOL
p xx


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Molly75 said:


> Ally is that you? LOl if so still can't work out how you managed that much in there LOL!!!!
> 
> Want to help me move my 300 odd when i move LOL
> p xx


'Tis me!
With the show going so well, thought I'd make the business a little more official!
My poor car, it's glad we're home...


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> 'Tis me!
> With the show going so well, thought I'd make the business a little more official!
> My poor car, it's glad we're home...


Lol i was impressed wow will have to se how much i can load in the corsa LOL
p xx


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Well done to the organisers, good show and well supported. My first BRAS but definitely not my last - I'm not far away (Hornchurch) so I'll keep an eye out for this next year.

Some good prices too, orange leopards of various descriptions and corn snakes from £30. Personally I was there just to have a nosey but I became very tempted at Martin Goss's table and came home with some Indian Social Spiders (Stegodyphus sarasinorum) which was a definite buy after he showed my how the feed together. Also good to see a few familiar faces and a nod to Graham - I'll have those whiptails off you next time.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Have to agree very good show, very helpful helpers and lookforward to seeing you all again next year. Once again thanks for a good time.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Ditto, seriously well done, great show, well run - we met some really nice people and sold some Leo's to some great people too 


Good also to meet some more people from RFUK too!
We look forward to the next one.
Many thanks again
Nick & Carrie


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

A big thank-you should also go to the other BRAS helpers: Laura, Chris, Tony, Paul, Scott, Julie, Craig, Vicky, Allan & Danielle.
Hopefully next year a bigger venue & car park!


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Loved the show, great to see so much stuff in one place. I was feeling particularly minging though - put it down to too much smoking recently and not enough kip, thought I was getting the flu! - Didn't get chance to say hello to anyone but got some lovely corns and a royal.

Only bad bits - heat/humidity upstairs, could only go in for a few minutes at a time. Lack of space and number of pushchairs! My ankles are well and truly bruised to hell now!!! GRRRRRR!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

A great show, probably the best organised UK one i've been to yet.
Big thanks to everyone involved.
Very impressed to see vets in attendance
Looking forward to next years show -)


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

This was my first show and I had a great day so :2thumb: to the organisers. I was also pleased to see vets knocking around.

Thanks Hogboy for those varanid books :notworthy: I was goin to buy them new online which would have cost me a small fortune!

: victory:


----------

